# Security clearance for dubai visa



## stahir84 (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi Friends,

I have been hired by a company registered in dmcc Dubai. The employer has started my visa process but firstly they have to get security clearance from the government. I have been advised by some people that this security clearance takes from 1 to 2 months for Pakistani nationals. Its been 60 days now and my employer is still waiting for any update in security clearance matter from the govt.
Can any1 advise me about the process and ususally how much time it takes. 
Thanks


----------



## kismatco (Oct 3, 2012)

Never heard about visa clearance to be honest ... Rite now are you in dubai or in pakistan ?


----------



## stahir84 (Feb 10, 2014)

Yeah its not common in Dubai but for entities registered under DMCC it requires security clearance first


----------



## arsalanzaki (Sep 9, 2014)

Hi stahir48, did you finally get your security clearance? How much time it took? I am also waiting for security clearance with DMCC and it has been a month now, I am also from Pakistan.


----------

